# Question on how much to feed 11 month old female



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Just adopted her yesterday. I am going to feed twice a day- 6am and 8pm. A am currently feeding a grain free turkey high quality dry and the same canned. How do know how much she needs really? Would a cup and a half of dry with half a can of food each meal be enough? She gets the occasional treat of course. Any suggestions appreciated She eats her food like she is starving. Very very fast and furious...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!
Most goldens eat like they're starving, but that's an awful lot of food for the typical female. 
A more typical amount would be 1 cup with just a small spoonful of canned, for flavor, twice a day. I'd start her on the lesser amount, you can always add more if she starts to lose weight.
Do you know what she was eating before you adopted her (brand of food?)? Changing food suddenly can cause some real serious digestive issues. What I would do, if you don't know, is cook her up some rice and boiled chicken, which is the bland diet for upset tummies. Give her 1 cup of that twice a day, with about 1/4 cup of the kibble you plan to feed, give her that for 2 days. Then give her about 3/4 cup of the chicken/rice mix with 1/2 cup of kibble twice a day for 2 days, then 1/2 cup of the chicken/rice mix with 3/4 cup of the kibble twice a day for 2 more days, then 1 cup of the kibble with a small spoon of canned food from then on. 
Also, if she's not used to canned food it's likely to give her really bad diarrhea, so add it in slowly. 
Good luck with her!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow- great info! Thank-you


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with *hotel4dogs*, 1 cup (twice a day) with a blop of canned mixed in.


----------

